

What happens when you bring a 22 year old Mac to the Genius bar? - keltecp11
http://gizmodo.com/5406566/what-happens-when-you-bring-a-25+year+old-mac-to-the-genius-bar

======
jacquesm
Probably my suspicious nature, but any chance this is a planted viral ?

~~~
Frazzydee
Perhaps it could be, but if it were a viral I suspect they would try to make
Apple's tech support seem particularly impressive. For example, the customer
service reps could have figured out the particular problem and helped him
order the necessary parts.

In my opinion, this story doesn't seem to make Apple's support appear
particularly good or bad.

~~~
jacquesm
Virals are getting trickier to figure out, that 'one night stand Danish girl
with baby' from a while ago I called immediately and I got nothing but flak
for it, that one turned out to be on the money, not having a clear beneficiary
does not seem to be a hindrance.

~~~
Alex3917
"Virals are getting trickier to figure out"

The basic formula is still the same: every viral video has to be either funny
or urgent. It's just that executing is harder because there is more noise. So
while it's getting harder to predict which videos will go viral, you can still
do a pretty good job of predicting which videos have the potential to do so.

~~~
lanaer
I think he meant that it's harder to figure out if a given video is a
deliberate attempt at viral marketing vs. just a video that some guy posted.

------
NathanKP
Now that is customer service! Yet I'm surprised that they just directed him to
a store where he could buy parts rather than trying to sell him a new one.

